# High Tensile Fence



## Kentrell (Mar 16, 2018)

I am in the process of buying a property with 11 acres. After we get in and settled I'm wanting to get back into goats. I have always had woven wire or cattle panels but with fencing a pretty ruff 10 acres I'm really considering high tensile. I am thinking of doing 7-8 strands alternating hot and ground. Please tell me the good and the bad about it. I am terrified of fencing it all in and then having goats getting out constantly.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I love my high tensile woven wire fence with one strand of high tensile wire on top that is electrified. i don't trust a fence built with just single HT wires .the key to HT wire fences is your brace posts. wood posts will let you down. use metal pipe for your braces. i use drill stem pipe that are 10 ft long pounded half way in to the ground. on rough ground you will need to use metal posts in the line too because the HT wire will pull wood posts out of the ground . use one chain link brace band to hold the woven wire up on the post or down if there is a dip in the ground.


----------

